# Rocky River smallies and a strange fish found



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

Caught 3 smallies about 1.5 pounds each extremely far south on the river. Also found this guy laying on the bottom in 1fow any ideas what this is?


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

Wouldn't post the picture in the OP


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

is that a rainbow darter?! nice find! i have never seen one.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Could be a rainbow or banded darter? Rounded fin / orange tint looks more like a rainbow.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/rainbowdarter/tabid/6732/Default.aspx

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/bandeddarter/tabid/21853/Default.aspx


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Could be a rainbow darter? 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/rainbowdarter/tabid/6732/Default.aspx


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Definitely rainbow, banded aren't native to RR. Cool find, too bad it was dead.


----------



## T_Squared (Apr 27, 2013)

Whereabouts were you fishing, I know you said towards the south end.
Just fishing from shore or wading in?
What did you have success with?


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

It's private property only here and extremely shallow. Usually only 10" or smaller bass so I was shocked at the size of these. Caught on a sweet beaver. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

I was thinking of trying the river around the Medina area. What bait and technique you using for the river> I've never tried bass fishing in a river.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

steel smolt, please let them go


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

That fish could be a rainbow darter or a greenside darter. They are one of my favorite fish and I sometimes catch them in my minnow seine. How big was it, if it was over 2.5 inches it was probably a greenside.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

I will release....thanks!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> steel smolt, please let them go


I seriously wonder why you post sometimes . . . .

It's a rainbow darter, and it was dead when he found it.

They're cool fish, I've had some nice ones in my native tank.


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

Carpeater said:


> I was thinking of trying the river around the Medina area. What bait and technique you using for the river> I've never tried bass fishing in a river.


I personally was using a sweet beaver creature bait. It mimics a cray fish. Tubes will work in stained water. Green pumpkin or watermelon alone or mixed with brown work best in these baits due to the crayfish in the river being all green and brown (rusty crayfish). Spinner baits will work. Small cranks and jerk baits. Flukes. Best success is on crayfish looking lures and small minnow jerk baits and cranks.


Good luck and look for 3-4 foot deep pockets in that area, they're there dont expect a lunker though. The fish are spawning right now so they must go back immediately. Lastly, be sure to be respectful as you're on someones property in most cases in that area.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Well said brother! You beat me to it...lol


----------



## perchgoddess (Nov 11, 2010)

def rainbow darter


----------



## Kingbaiter6913 (Nov 5, 2013)

Steelhead smolt? I've caught many of them in my local creeks that's just a darter I seine hundreds of them in the grand every summer seining minnows. Nothin special.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Woah. Nobody has posted on this thread since MAY, and I think we just resurrected it. Sweet


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Also, yes, it is a rainbow darter. It definitely isn't a steelhead smolt, although I could see where one could be inclined to think that.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I've found a few of those before. Sent them to Mike at the metroparks (the photos) and he said it's a Rainbow darter. It's actually a good sign we're finding them in our rivers. They require pretty clean water in order to survive. They apparently have a low tolerance to sewage/polluted/brackish water.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

its a greenside darter 100% ive had them on my fish id quizs at hocking plenty of times pretty fish though rainbows are alot less common the greens are pretty common


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

> Rainbow darter OR Greensides. It's actually a good sign we're finding them in our rivers.


+1, an EXCELLENT sign


----------

